# Megan Fox at 18 and now



## purpleRain (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's a picture of the gorgeous Megan Fox in 2004 when she was 18:







and now






She is gorgeous, I do think she had a nose job to make her tip smaller and she loves the fuller eyebrows.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the way she does her eye makeup now a lot better. And her thicker eyebrows.

But she's gorgeous either way.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 9, 2009)

i prefer the old nose, but the new brows are a lot better!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks different.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 9, 2009)

I love her new eyebrows and eye make up. But I wish she's smile more like when she was younger.

Very attractive none the less!


----------



## NYchic (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I agree about the eyebrows. Thin eyebrows can you make look older. She also plumped her lips up along with the nose job.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont like the lips but I dont mind the other changes. Honestly though, I look worse now than I did when I was 18 too! Lol!


----------



## Maysie (Aug 9, 2009)

Her current eyebrows suit her face a lot better. Very pretty lady.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 10, 2009)

IMO, the eyebrows in the first are too skimpy, but in the second they're a bit too heavy. Somewhere in between would be ideal.

But her nose job is a nice one--only a subtle change that goes well with her face, which is really nice considering how far too many people take it!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2009)

She was still gorgeous. I'm glad she doesn't line her waterline anymore, made her eyes too small.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 10, 2009)

She looks more like the hot girl next door in the first pic, and a lot more exotic (dancer) in the second pic.


----------



## mollydolly (Aug 10, 2009)

i want to buy some luscious lips like hers


----------



## perlanga (Aug 30, 2009)

Super duper hot!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 30, 2009)

I Think she Looks HOTT both ways! IMO I Dont think she had work done Her face is a bit fuller in the first pic A Lil weight loss &amp; Makeup can change anyones face!!!!



I know cuz I even look like Ive had work done when I look at my old pictures Compared to newer pics!!


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 30, 2009)

I think she looked better younger, with her curly hair. But she's still gorgeous!


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (Aug 31, 2009)

She was prettier before, with a smile on her face. These days she only looks horny *pukes*


----------



## seuseu (Aug 31, 2009)

SHE LOOKS GREAT....Love here eyebrows...I think her cheeks look different too.


----------



## Sangiovese (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Karren (Sep 1, 2009)

Not fully lining her eyes really makes her eyes appear larger and her lips look larger and fuller.. Lip injections?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a pretty girl, but the porn star/fishy face look she's always giving needs to stop.


----------

